# Grooming Dexter



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

This morning was the first time Dexter actually laid on my lap and did not move while I brushed him. I was shocked! 

I am trying to get into the habit of quickly brushing Dexter each morning and he is catching onto the grooming process. I am trying to brush longer each morning. I cannot wait for the day that Dexter goes to sleep while I am brushing him.:whoo:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

AW he is getting to like it. How sweet.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh, good boy Dexter....I'm jealous...although it is starting to get better here as well. Before the brush was a toy and brushing was a game...she is staying a little more calm for longer periods.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Sharlene, now that you have two pups, you have double duty on the brushing! How often are you spacing the grooming sessions with Evye? And what kind of cut are you going to ask for? Is the same person going to be grooming Evye?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Bentley is so little, it takes 2 seconds to run a brush through him. Evye's hair is getting so long, it's starting to take a while. Was so glad to see the post yesterday about misting with conditioner with brushing. The eyes are a daily thing for both of them. Those #$### eye goobers. Evye has changed color dramatically. She has lightened so much. I think Evye will resemble Sophie (Perugina) on the forum. I would love it, Sophie is gorgeous. They had similar coloring/markings as pupsters. Except Evye has tear staining (which I will give Angel Eyes or the Tylan powder a go when she has her adult teeth).

Right now the groomer said maybe every 3 weeks. I'll play it by ear. I am only going to have done what I did last time, just a tidy up, bath, brushing, nails. Yup, definitely going back to the same groomer.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

*How Evye has changed*

Linda, to show you how much she has changed. Evye at 9 weeks. Evye at 5 months + 1 week. My sweet little girl.

BTW....Tooth fairy is coming tonight. I just found a tooth on the floor !!!!!


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

you are doing well! i am sure dexter appreciates the time you spend with him every morning


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Sharlene! Evye is beautiful! I love her coloring, she has lighten out! You can see those pretty eyes!

Joyce - How old is Momo?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Evye is just a doll!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> This morning was the first time Dexter actually laid on my lap and did not move while I brushed him. I was shocked!


:clap2::cheer2:


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Joyce - How old is Momo?


Momo just had his first birthday last week


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Yippee Dexter! Growing up and calming down for grooming!! And Evye is just beautiful!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Evye just had her second grooming appointment. Did great and looks absolutely adorable. Her hair now fits into one top knot (for the next 24 hours anyway). I love how they trim around the privates, if that isn't getting too personal. She doesn't end up with a belly full of pee and if we have loose stools, easy to wash. I think I will stick to the 3-week regimen. By 3 weeks, she needs it badly. So another success. Hope its a walk in the park from here on in.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I got brave and started shaping Dexter's bangs. I can see his eyes now, he is so cute! I will try to remember to take a picture after Dexter's bath tomorrow.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Dexter IS so cute.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh my !!! They do mature. I just had the same experience. Evye actually laid on the floor very still while I brushed her out. She rolled from side to side as if to say "do it here too." She licked my hand, kissed my face. Could not believe it !!!! Of course, she got her favorite treat afterward....a pump of salmon oil (ewwww !!!). Whatever works.

Bentley still runs everytime he sees the brush like I'm coming after him with a loaded weapon.


----------

